# SS 11.01.14 - Brahms #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)*

Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 68

1. Un poco sostenuto - Allegro - Meno allegro
2. Andante sostenuto
3. Un poco allegretto e grazioso
4. Adagio - Più andante - Allegro non troppo, ma con brio - Più allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This Saturday I will be listening too:



Charles Munch & The Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Philharmonia/Klemperer


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Brahms*: Symphony 1, w. BPO/HvK. Some breath-taking attacks, in their ferocity. A grand kick-off to my certified perfect 1964 cycle.

View attachment 32278


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Alsop/London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I will listen Leonard Bernstein and NY Philharmonic, from 1999. And will probably stir with the 4th movement. Actually, it will be my Friday Symphony. Guess what have I just started listening right now?


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> London Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Klaus Tennstedt.


You beat me to the draw there :lol:

I'll go with Celibidache & Münchner Philharmoniker because I haven't heard this particular recording yet and it will be interesting to see how it compares with his earlier recordings.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> *Brahms*: Symphony 1, w. BPO/HvK. Some breath-taking attacks, in their ferocity. A grand kick-off to my certified perfect 1964 cycle.
> 
> View attachment 32278


My choice too. Awesome recording.


----------



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

My observations on Brahms 1:

First up, this is one of the great "darkness to light" symphonic journeys. The horn solo in the finale's long introduction is the turning point, the sun coming out from behind the clouds of darkness. And the chorale (for which Brahms saves the trombones; a stroke of orchestral genius) which follows is wonderful, especially as it majestically crowns the glorious triumph of the symphony's final bars.

Also, this is another work in C minor, with a slow movement in E major, keys quite distant from each other. Beethoven set the example with his 3rd Piano Concerto, and other examples include Brahms' Piano Quartet No. 3 and Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My Brahms Symphonies Set was a gift from my mother a few years ago.

Charles Mackerras and Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I listened to this Symphony over the weekend and all I can say is it just gets better and better. I love everything about this work. All 4 movements are wonderful. From the very first note you know you're in for something special.

As far as the recording. Charles Munch just had a way with Brahms. I only wish he would have recorded Symphony No. 3. The recording is starting to show it's age a little but it's still very good sound for the time period.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I will be listening to Celibidache this evening but I ended up watching a recording which was broadcast on Sky Arts 2 featuring Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra over the weekend. 

Brahms First Symphony has always been may favourite of the four. This performance flows nicely from start to finish and was well recorded. The sound was not as heavy as I would have expected but it never lacked for power.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I LOVE this symphony. I have most versions mentioned. My favorite so far is Ozawa. BSO DGJapan. Why DG ignored in USA I dont know why. lso great Levine CSO
and VPO. Sanderling Dresden, Tennstedt, Karajan 1963 DG good also. I may get Sawallisch also. I can listen over and over
And not get tired of it. Munch while good has older sound. I may get Kempe Munich.

Next time I listen it will be Solti CSO as I have not heard that one recently. Thanks.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Dang, I missed it, so I hope this isn't bad to bump the thread later to continue commenting on the piece 

I have a few recordings I really like, but if I had participated, I would have gone with John Eliot Gardiner and the ORR.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Orange Soda King said:


> Dang, I missed it, so I hope this isn't bad to bump the thread later to continue commenting on the piece


I am going to do the same, a year and a half later!
Can anyone recommend me a Brahms 1 with a properly powerful, menacing opening? I find the first ten minutes extremely dramatic and full of foreboding, power and menace - and I want to hear someone do them full justice. I imagine Klemperer's probably good here...?


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Klemperer is an excellent choice. I can also recommend Bernstein/NY Philharmonic, my personal favourite.


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

Furtwangler. The question is NDR Symphony from '51 or BPO from '52. 
I'll go with the '52.
















For a stereo recording, I'll go with Horenstein/LSO.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Late to the game, but for me it's Bruno Walter, with the "Columbia" SO in glorious sound.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Szell/Cleveland is a good addition to the Furtwangler and Klemperer.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

This is one of those pieces where everyone else seems to get it...except for me. Idk but this work just doesn't do it for me. But I haven't listened to it in a long time, so why not give it another shot?

Carlo Maria Giulini & Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Attractively balanced, solid and very finely detailed account by Eduard Van Beinum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam. From a 1958 Epic stereorama vinyl lp recording.


----------

